

Ask HN: What app should I build using App Inventor? - gmichnikov

I don't have access to App Inventor yet, but hopefully I'll get it soon. If I do, I'd like to try to use it to build an app that someone wants.<p>My only programming experience is
1. Intro to CS class in 2003
2. Currently learning Python using MIT OCW 6.00 Introduction to Computer Science and Programming<p>I'm interested in recommendations both from those who think App Inventor is a great idea and those who think it is unlikely to lead to anything of value. Thank you.
======
fendrak
From what I hear, it seems like a good introduction to the principles of
programming, if nothing else. I didn't learn to program until my freshman year
of college (and had no prior CS experience), but found that some similar-
sounding software I had used for a long time had prepared me for actual
programming in a surprising way ("Game Maker", for what it's worth). If the
App Inventor ends up being anything like that, and actually useful for
creating apps, it will certainly be a good reinforcement for basic programming
concepts. On the other hand, by its very design it will be limited in what it
can accomplish. How much is a matter to be seen!

